# Used atv value where???



## 1farmer (Feb 20, 2008)

Looking for places that advertise used atvs to try to come up with a price for mine. I've been looking online and in the papers but theres just not much out there listed. With all of the new machines that are sold every year where are all of the used ones listed at? Mines a 2002 Honda 500 Rubicon 4x4.


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

try these???
http://www.kbb.com/kbb/Selection/Zip...s%3dMotorcycle

http://www.nadaguides.com/default.as...=36&f=5070&c=2

other than that maybe try craigslist???


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

2002 Honda TRX500FA Frmn Rubicon 
1-Cylinder
4-Stroke
500cc 
* Trade-In Value (Good Condition)* 
*$2530* 

Trade-in Value is what consumers can expect to receive from a dealer for a trade-in unit assuming an accurate appraisal of condition. This value will likely be less than you would receive from a private party sale because the reselling dealer incurs the cost of safety inspections, reconditioning and other costs of doing business. Trade-in values are based on clean units in good condition, with all original standard equipment. Mileage/condition and additional equipment may have a substantial impact on the value shown above.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Still looking at the King Quad Farmer? Here are some of the sources I always check when purchaseing or selling.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2002...202554992QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item190202554992

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2002...214750600QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item270214750600

http://auto-rv.com/browse.aspx?AdName=BM2511550D


----------



## 1farmer (Feb 20, 2008)

Well kinda:>)
I got a good price now I gotta see what I can sell mine for. Its amazing that a small dealer can get you a better price than the Mega dealers right off the start without all of the BS.
I checked KBB and NADA.theres about $300-400 between them in price.
The dealers seem to go by these also but tell me that they will resale it for $500-$1200 more. I was just curious to see what others were selling for to sell for a fair price.
Thanks for the info.


----------

